# jobs



## MichiganMan10 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm going into hs and really like science, engineering and the outdoors. do you guys have any jobs u are going for or any that fit with my likes?


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

bow manufacturer or designer... I'm the same way.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't really know what I'm going to do when I graduate here in 3 years. Some of the jobs that I have done though are: building airplanes, dockboy at a resort, some construction work, and I've done some guiding for fishing. 

What kind of science do you like? You might like being a wildlife biologist or something like that.


----------



## MichiganMan10 (Apr 7, 2009)

i really like biology to many things to choose from


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I would give it til your in 10th grade. By then you might have changed. I myself don't really like school. It's not cause it is hard, I just find it boring (especially when I ask questions that teachers can't understand). Right now I am thinking about cooking school or joining the military. When I first started HS I wanted to be a hunting and fishing guide.


----------



## coxva (Sep 21, 2007)

Marine Scientist in the Coast Guard....


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm going to go into wildilife biology...you'll change your mind a 100 times while you're in high school before you make up your mind on what you want to do


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

WV hoyt shooter said:


> I'm going to go into wildilife biology...you'll change your mind a 100 times while you're in high school before you make up your mind on what you want to do


amen!


----------



## MichiganMan10 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have seriosly thought about, Wildlife biology, engineering, pilot, maybe coast guard with my many years of competetive swimming under my belt.


----------



## MichiganMan10 (Apr 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Mathewsju said:


> bow manufacturer or designer... I'm the same way.


i initially thought the same thing...


----------



## MichiganMan10 (Apr 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I cant tell you how many times i had changed my mind in high school.

My advice.. if dual credit courses (college credit classes) are available. TAKE THEM!

I have taken all the science classes needed in College to be an anatomy teacher, chemistry teacher, or bio teacher... All i would have to do in college is take the "teacher" part of college and i could get my degree like that...

But instead... I want to be a State Trooper, simply because it would be a great job, and the Criminal Justice program always needs people... And i can have a gun at my side.. Ha

But its just something i have wanted to do for a long time! So im gunna do it..


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Maybe fish habitat, there are alot of jobs out my way tworards the coast for stream and salmon/stealhead restoration where you engineer the river bed to best fit the needs of the fish to get propper oxygen and spawning grounds. Ive helped major companies with a few jobs, and its real real fun.


----------

